

Kontakt.io beacon hardware and software company - maxniederhofer
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/28/kontakt-io/

======
kaio
I'm rather confused about the capabilities... the terms BLE and (i)Beacon seem
to get mixed up several times on the website. So are there any benefits
compared to other iBeacon provider (e.g. Roximity , which also comes with an
API and Admin panel..)?

I really would love to see full-BLE enabled devices (GATT etc).

Edit: I stumbled upon the following sentence: "Once setup, Beacons will
continuously broadcast a signal (similar to a radio station) to create a mesh
network connected to our platform and API."

Is a bunch of emitting beacons _really_ a mesh network?

------
tashoecraft
Their product is nice, but I'm waiting for it to improve. It isn't so much the
functionality, but the quality of iBeacon itself. It rattles if you shake it,
unlike any other Beacons we've tested. There isn't much weight to it and there
is tons a wasted space. I know these things shouldn't be heavy, but they
should feel like a nice product. I'd prefer not to be locked into their
system, but I understand why they do it. My company has just preferred working
with Accent Systems, but if Kontakt becomes less restrictive then we would
reconsider them.

~~~
aceperry
That seems to be the problem right now with most iBeacon makers, too much
proprietary stuff out there. I think iBeacons can really take off if there
were more open standards across the board.

------
mychaelangelo
Not to be confused with audio software plugin with the same name -
[http://www.native-
instruments.com/en/products/komplete/sampl...](http://www.native-
instruments.com/en/products/komplete/samplers/kontakt-5/)

------
julianpye
Congratulations to the team! Heard many good things about kontakt.io - we're
about to testdrive various BLE vendors for an assistance platform for the
elderly and will certainly give them a shot.

~~~
maxniederhofer
Great. Lmk if I can facilitate an intro. You'd be joining a great list of
customers: [http://kontakt.io/our-customers/](http://kontakt.io/our-
customers/)

------
jgh
Does Native Instruments have a problem with the name?

